# Granada



## nbj (Aug 31, 2009)

hi all,

anyone living in granada, or know of an expat group here? i've been here for three months now, and find it impossible to find people to socialize with (my work is online, at home).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just go into any bar and talk to the locals!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This might have smth interesting for you
Intercambio ( language exchange )
Or try out some Irish bars.


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hepa gave you the best advice. Granada is probably one of the best Tapas cities in Spain and that means that you can get a beer and a very good tapa for 2€ or less if you find a good spot. So bars are always crowed, Granada has an university and lots of young people having fun around the city , has a great cultural legacy, snowy mountains if you like skiing...go out , ne patient and you will make friends.
Good luck.


----------



## moominette (Nov 28, 2011)

Totally with you on that one. 

Trying to get something together myself. If you are up for it I would be glad to meet up and maybe we can slowly drag some others in!

Drop me a line.


----------



## aupairgirl24 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm in Granada too! i've been here for like 1 month now but I haven't had time to meet anyone besides the family I'm Au Pairing for. I want to meet people who can speak english here so if anyone wants to get a group together and go out let me know! I'll be here until June so I'd love to make some friends!


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, let's start an expat group here! I would enjoy meeting some English speaking people as well. 

How do we start?

Carlos
(California ex pat)


----------



## moominette (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe we need to set up a meet somewhere - pick a time a date and a place and then all us sad gits with no friends can meet up and be sad gits together


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

How about the first thursday or friday of the month? Somewhere downtown maybe, I know of an English owned bar downtown next to the river, although I can't remember the name. It's next to the mercadona where el salon starts. 
Any other ideas? 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## moominette (Nov 28, 2011)

Thursday is bad for me, would have to be Friday and definately not next Friday as that is 3 kings but yeah sounds good. Find out what the name of the bar is and we can start organising something. Maybe we should create a new thread in the forum so that more people know about it?


----------



## aupairgirl24 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm in! Give me time, place and date and I'll come! By the way how old is everyone wanting to meet up? Just trying to see if we are all in the same age bracket... not that it matters much. I just want to know.


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

I´m a 40ish ex surfer from the central california coast, and my awesome son is 10.. m

Carlos

ps I see your from California, whereabouts?


----------



## aupairgirl24 (Dec 17, 2011)

oh nice! welp i'm 21 and i'm from northern california --sonoma area, but i lived in Santa Barbara for a few years when I was going to school there! central california is beautiful.


----------



## fastlos (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow, small world. After college I stayed in San Luis obispo county on the central coast, but I grew up in San Rafael and have spent loads of time in sonoma county. Had lots of friends from up that way, and my mom used to have shoe stores in Novato, Santa Rosa, and Napa when she lived in San Rafael. Ever been to Perrys Deli? 
Have a happy new year and maybe we´ll meet one day soon. 

Carlos


----------



## moominette (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm 36 and also definately in for a meet up - it doesn't sound like age will be a problem. While I'm online I don't suppose there is anyone tragic enough not to have something on tonight?


----------



## NicolaYMarkinSpain (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, 

just wondering if this social group got off the ground? 

I travel a lot with work and whilst working in Dubai for a year I used this site a lot. The whole social group thing was best formed in an organic manner, not a regimented "every thursday" way as you will never be able to fit in with everyones plans and commitments. 

I found that just posting an "Expat Forum Social on xxx at xxx bar" always worked best. In Dubai a Thursday night is like Friday night as the week ends on a Thursday and there is nothing worse than seeing the whole world around you out partying but being on your own and feeling excluded, so arranging something on a busy night of the week can be a good thing too as if you all meet in a busy bar you can have lots of conversation about whats around you as well as probably ending up talking to a few locals as well, therefore extenting your social group. 

I am moving to Granada on 23rd of this month and know the city very well so will be trying to get something up and running on a social level. I was amazed whiile in Dubai just how many people turned up to the first night I planned, I took a book in my bag, sat out on the terrace and expected to be alone and was soon sitting in a massive rouwdy group of around 20 people all fairly new to the city and looking to meet people who they could socialise with. People swap numbers, new friendships are formed and sub groups form and it goes from there. 

I hope it works out for you all!

N x





fastlos said:


> How about the first thursday or friday of the month? Somewhere downtown maybe, I know of an English owned bar downtown next to the river, although I can't remember the name. It's next to the mercadona where el salon starts.
> Any other ideas?
> Merry Christmas!


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

/SNIP/


So, is there a vibrant social/ sporting expat mixing with local granada()-ans) scene.. i hear locals are much friendlier than in opther places like valencia, murcia n alicante for example... es la verdad?


*
*
*


----------



## Lescol (Jun 20, 2012)

I've picked this up a bit late as I've only just joined. We've been 5 miles SE of the city of Granada for over 6 years and altho' we love everything about the area and we love all the Spaniards that we live amonst it would be nice now and then to mix with people who can speak English !! Did anything come of the ex-pat group that was talked about ????????????????? Would love to know.....Cheers Lesley


----------



## Lescol (Jun 20, 2012)

*Ex Pat group Granada*



NicolaYMarkinSpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> just wondering if this social group got off the ground?
> 
> ...



Hi N
I'm a newbie on this site but have lived 5m SE of Granada city for 6 years. We've found it very difficult to meet people to socialise with here. Don't want to be surrounded by English speakers but a few would be nice. I'll be interested if you get a group going when you come. Cheers Lesley


----------



## stevenh77 (May 5, 2017)

*Monachil*



Lescol said:


> I've picked this up a bit late as I've only just joined. We've been 5 miles SE of the city of Granada for over 6 years and altho' we love everything about the area and we love all the Spaniards that we live amonst it would be nice now and then to mix with people who can speak English !! Did anything come of the ex-pat group that was talked about ????????????????? Would love to know.....Cheers Lesley


Hey Lesley, I just wondered if you're still living in Monachil? I'm thinking about buying a place there myself, and would be interested in hearing your thoughts (both good and bad) about the area. All the best, Steve


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Two winters ago my son spent 6 months around the hot springs in Santa Fé, 10km west of Granada. 
Lots of hippies!
Check it out.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

If you're going to Santa Fe be sure to wear some flowers in your hair.


----------

